# Blue Fang Care Sheet



## Randomhero148 (Jul 4, 2009)

I have been searching google and other places to find the care sheet on the blue fang. I am not sure if there is one so anyone who has kept this tarantula let me know how you keep it. Also if there is any other information you have of this species please let me know. I heard they flick hair from somewhere around their mouth? Is this a new world species or old world? How potent is their venom? Are they defensive? Those are some of the questions I have.


----------



## Zoltan (Jul 4, 2009)

Deep and moist substrate. If you want to mimic natural habitat, put leaf litter on top of substrate. So far they are recorded from French Guiana and Brazil (New World). They have the urticating hairs on the femora of the pedipalps. They are skittish and fast. No idea about venom.


----------



## Randomhero148 (Jul 4, 2009)

Zoltan said:


> They have the urticating hairs on the femora of the pedipalps.
> 
> Is this the only species that has the urticating hairs there?


----------



## Zoltan (Jul 4, 2009)

No, all species of the genus _Ephebopus_ bear urticating hairs on the pedipals: _E. cyanognathus_, _E. foliatus_ (not present in the hobby), _E. murinus_, _E. rufescens_ and _E. uatuman_. No other genus with this feature is known currently.


----------



## Randomhero148 (Jul 4, 2009)

Zoltan said:


> No, all species of the genus _Ephebopus_ bear urticating hairs on the pedipals: _E. cyanognathus_, _E. foliatus_ (not present in the hobby), _E. murinus_, _E. rufescens_ and _E. uatuman_. No other genus with this feature is known currently.


Thank you for the information. Do you have one yourself?


----------



## Zoltan (Jul 4, 2009)

You're welcome.  No, I only have _E. murinus_ and _E. uatuman_, the latter is found in the same habitat as _E. cyanognathus_ (upland rainforest). Practically you can keep all the species of the genus that are in the hobby under the same conditions.


----------



## xhexdx (Jul 4, 2009)

Are we considering Ephebopus sp. to be obligate burrowers, similar to Haplopelma sp?  Relatively similar setups to Haps as well?

Also, on a moisture scale of 1 to 10, 1 being "rosea" moist, 10 being "blondi" moist, what would you classify Ephebopus as, Zoltan?  Haplopelma?


----------



## Zoltan (Jul 5, 2009)

Hey Joe,

_E. foliatus_ is thought to be arboreal based on the fact that the all 6 type specimens were collected 1-4 m* above ground (see West _et al._, 2008). _E. murinus_ juvenile specimens were found to lead an arboreal lifestyle, living on the leafs of mostly bromeliads in silk retreats then change to fossorial/burrower lifestyle when reach subadult/adult stage. _E. cyanognathus_ and _E. uatuman_ were only found burrows in the ground, while _E. rufescens_ was mainly found in exploited natural cavities, also several meters up the ground - I don't know how this last species does in captivity actually, so my previous statement may prove to be incorrect.

Joe, when I got my _E. murinus_ juveniles the vials were like a swamp. I let this dry up a bit, but I still keep it moist and when I look at the vials from the side, I can see that the substrate is moist (the vial is half-transparent). The _E. uatuman_ juveniles are on straight peat which I really should change since it doesn't hold moisture very well. Sometimes it dries out then I moisten it again, it hasn't been a problem so far but I aim to keep the substrate moist. As for how would I classify them, I guess you could say _Haplopelma_-like.

Two articles that are very good reads to _Ephebopus_ enthusiasts like me:

West, R. C., Marshall, S. D., Fukushima, C. S. & Bertani, R. 2008. *Review and cladistic analysis of the Neotropical tarantula genus Ephebopus Simon 1892 (Araneae: Theraphosidae) with notes on the Aviculariinae* _Zootaxa 1849: 35–58_
Marshall, S. D. & West, R. C. 2008. *An ontogenetic shift in habitat use by the Neotropical tarantula Ephebopus murinus (Araneae, Theraphosidae, Aviculariinae)* _Bull. Br. arachnol. Soc. 14(6), 280-284_

*note that there's an error with this data as in the West _et al._ article they state 1-4 m while in the Marshall & West article they state 1-2 m.


----------



## tarcan (Jul 5, 2009)

E. cyanognathus can be found in the same places as T. blondi, so similar humidity is acceptable. Not swamp like of course, but decent humid substrate will do.

Although not published data, E. cyanognathus babies and young juveniles are also arborals, just like E. murinus. I have seen multiple specimens behaving as such in the wild.

Not as commonly, I also found some E. rufescens at man's hight, but mostly under loose bark or crevices on tree trunks, while E. cyanognathus will roll leaves and web up, or will use a dead leaf that fell on another leaf to construct a hiding place.

Martin


----------



## Andy (Jul 5, 2009)

Try this mate keeps it simple and what i used anyway
http://www.care-sheet.com/index/Ephebopus_cyanognathus


----------



## Exo (Jul 5, 2009)

Some of the caresheets on that site are way off, like B.smithi needing moist substrate and 70% humidity.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jul 5, 2009)

Andy said:


> Try this mate keeps it simple and what i used anyway
> http://www.care-sheet.com/index/Ephebopus_cyanognathus


That's interesting, didn't know one of my pictures was on this care sheet.


----------



## GLaD0S (Apr 24, 2010)

Randomhero148 said:


> Zoltan said:
> 
> 
> > They have the urticating hairs on the femora of the pedipalps.
> ...


----------



## gumby (Apr 25, 2010)

Wow thank you for the great info Zoltan :clap: . It really is nice to see answers with documented research attached :worship: . I always thought they were a little on the semi arboreal side because of the way their feet are shapped.


----------



## Merfolk (Apr 26, 2010)

These are really the platypuses of theraphosids.

I too though of them as the American Haplopelmas, yet the arboreal infancy prevents such categorisation. Well, save for the oddly located urticating hair, what we have here is an OW type spider like the Psalmos! Perhaps it's the missing link and the genus was the first to develop that defensive mechanism.
It would be interesting to compare the chemical composition of their venom to that of different other species.


----------



## Zoltan (Apr 26, 2010)

Merfolk said:


> what we have here is an OW type spider like the Psalmos! Perhaps it's the missing link and the genus was the first to develop that defensive mechanism.


What exactly makes them "OW type like Psalmos"?


----------



## TheTsupreme (Apr 26, 2010)

I think he means that _Psalmopeus_ and the _Ephebopus_ genuses lacks the urticating hairs on the abdomen.


----------



## Kathy (Apr 26, 2010)

Zoltan, I have a blue fang - when you say "leaf litter" do you mean I should just go in my backyard and get dried leaves off the ground or do you use a special store bought product.  I'm just thinking bugs, pesticides, etc.


----------



## Zoltan (Apr 27, 2010)

Kathy, I don't use it for any of my _Ephebopus_ yet, the enclosures are too small for it. It's not a necessity, just an idea. Example of how it looks like. I don't think there are many bugs/parasites in dried leaves, but I could be wrong. I would probably get them from the woods, maybe wash them. And if I wanted to be really careful I'd put them in a fully functioning "test enclosure" without a spider to see how they "operate".


----------



## TheTsupreme (Apr 27, 2010)

take a look, Natural habitat : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4Mal5psfv4&playnext_from=TL&videos=q1BpD7cE1u4

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tapahtyn (Apr 27, 2010)

this is great info guys!  I've had my blue fang now since xmas and I keep the eco earth pretty moist.  He's done really well and is getting ready to molt again since I've gotten him.  He's got a beautiful burrow!  What a fantastic species to have


----------



## Kathy (Apr 27, 2010)

Oh, that's pretty cool with the leaves, I am going to do that.  Mine has molted twice since I got him as a 1/4"sling, growing fast and is so pretty - well I assume since I never really see him much!  Thanks for the pics and video!


----------



## Moltar (Apr 27, 2010)

Andy said:


> Try this mate keeps it simple and what i used anyway
> http://www.care-sheet.com/index/Ephebopus_cyanognathus



Care sheets are hit-or-miss (usually miss) but that one was pretty good. :clap:


----------



## skittle (Dec 7, 2012)

*Venom*

Hey I have a sling blue fang and it is lovely, really tame and doesnt panic when i hold it but i was wandering how strong their venom is. Would it be slightly stronger than a bee sting or would it hospitalise people?? i cant seem to find too much on the net :/ and want to know what i am in for before i get bitten!! lol these are amazing tarantulas!!!!  

thanks

Reactions: Face Palm 1


----------



## Tarac (Dec 7, 2012)

skittle said:


> Hey I have a sling blue fang and it is lovely, really tame and doesnt panic when i hold it but i was wandering how strong their venom is. Would it be slightly stronger than a bee sting or would it hospitalise people?? i cant seem to find too much on the net :/ and want to know what i am in for before i get bitten!! lol these are amazing tarantulas!!!!
> 
> thanks


Hard to say.  Review the bite reports perhaps?  Not much has been done to characterize the venom of each tarantula, just a select few.  I posted an article here somewhere that I can't find at the moment but that group basically analyzed venom from both OW and NW species and found that they were extremely similar in content (this was specifically Psalmopoeus if I remember correctly, for the NW specimens) so no explanation yet as to why OW are generally assumed to have worse bites, only that we know that they do from bite reports.  May be amount delivered or concentration, may be some component not yet identified or some subtle difference in the way the assorted peptides are conformed (i.e. which active sites are exposed on the molecules- can be detectably the same peptide just folded differently and have very different effects as a result- this kind of information is part of what we are missing when discussing T venom).  

Always note that bites vary from individual to individual (person and spider) and can vary from bite to bite in terms of intensity.  Everyone's physiology is different so how you react to a bite, even from a "mild" bite, could be much much worse or better than the next unlucky bite victim.  In general we recommend not handling as a community simply because to a tarantula you are just molesting it, causing it undue stress.  And risking a bite and therefor also risking injuring the tarantula if you don't respond as you expect/hope and accidentally drop it or fling it across the room.  With this species in particular, which are known to be defensive, this is of particular relevance.  If you chose to handle it still, be very careful.  My guess is that you won't be able to soon anyway as it will shortly become a pet hole that may only come out to catch a feeder (a very bad time to try to handle a T anyway of course).  

I'm surprised that your's is so calm.  Mine is a fast little bugger and mean as can be albeit hidden almost all the time except her toes.  She is a very very aggressive feeder, a whirlwind of legs comes flying out of her burrow to attack anything that seems like prey to her.  This is a fairly old thread but in reviewing it, apparently they can be somewhat arboreal as slings which was not the case with mine at all.  Mine made tubular, webbed burrows straight into the substrate from day 1 as a 2nd instar.  In fact she recently squeezed herself into a tiny older burrow she had abandoned since growing while chasing a feeder down it and was apparently stuck for some time.  Ultimately she emerged from a new opening and has since incorporated the old tunnel into her newer burrow.  Quite industrious little diggers.  Good luck with your little excavation expert!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## skittle (Dec 7, 2012)

Hey thanks  yer i am surprised too!! I am just very slow around it and encourage it to walk on me rather than just diving in there!! I gave mine an artificial hide which it loves and it also has a second web at the other side of the tub I am keeping it in which it alternates between!! I just encourage it to come out and it seems to be ok with it at the mo!! I am attempting to make it one of the more "friendly" T's by holding it almost every day so it can be used to being gently moved  if i get bitten, i get bitten, i was just wandering!! hehe  not too worried about it! lol maybe i got one of the rare few which are tolerable!! although it is only a few cms!! lol so bright and colourful 

Thanks for the help   x

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Storm76 (Dec 7, 2012)

TheTsupreme said:


> I think he means that _Psalmopeus_ and the _Ephebopus_ genuses lacks the urticating hairs on the abdomen.


On a sidenote they don't have any on their abdomen, yes, BUT they DO have them on their pedipalps and CAN kick them from there!


----------



## StampFan (Jun 28, 2018)

Just bumping this forward as its a gem of a thread.  Would be interesting to document how different folks are keeping these now compared to 2012, and if anyone has any new research since the two papers posted.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Jun 29, 2018)

StampFan said:


> Just bumping this forward as its a gem of a thread.  Would be interesting to document how different folks are keeping these now compared to 2012, and if anyone has any new research since the two papers posted.


Deep/moist substrate, hide with anchor points outside the entrance, springtails on cleaning duty, I crumble some dried moss on top of the sub for them to incorporate into the web funnel they build at the entrance of their burrow. They don't seem to dig as deep as other fossorials IME (their burrows are rather short compared to those built by Chilobrachys/Ornithoctonus/Hysterocrates spp.)

View media item 47487

Reactions: Like 3


----------

